# True temper rod help



## roanokeriverrunner

I Have 5 what i believe to be TRUE TEMPER fiberglass 6'6 fishing rods that my father had for many years, he was given them by an old man who couldnt fish anymore in the 90's and we have been using them ever since. The rods need new wraps and all new eyes and i was wondering what i would be in for a rod repairs. There are no easy identifiable markings that i can see on the rods that say true temper but it if they are not true tempers i still want them fixed i have got a lot of memories and fish on those rods with my father. i included some pics but they arent that good.
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Buckyt

You should re-wrap them yourself. It's not that hard, and the cost would be greatly reduced. You can probably get some basic instructions by searching on the net. Your results may not be perfect, but you will learn something in the process, and may really enjoy the product of your labors.


----------

